# Britney Spears mal wieder bei Instagram gesperrt, kündigt per Twitter Film über ihre Pussy an?!?!



## Jeaniholic (20 Okt. 2022)

WTF?

Britney posted auf Twitter ein Foto von sich nackt auf dem Sofa:



Gleichzeitig kündigt sie für diese Woche einen Film über ihre Pussy an. Auf Instagram ist sie gerade gesperrt oder hat sich selbst gelöscht....?

Ich mein, sie ist ja schon sehr sexy und ansehnlich, aber Singen und Tanzen ist doch das, was sie berühmt gemacht hat?! Schult sie jetzt um auf Pornostar? Nichts gegen ein sexy Foto oder gar ein Nacktshooting dann und wann. Von Jeanette Biedermann würde ich's mir ja wünschen.

Aber es gibt mehr gut aussehende Frauen als Frauen, die gut Singen und Tanzen. Britney bleibt so unter ihrem Potential...


----------



## Crownmaster (20 Okt. 2022)

Ein Britney Porno wäre mega, vor 20 Jahren... Heuer hätte ich da jetzt kein großes Interesse. Zumal ich diese Promi Filme eigentlich fast immer extrem langweilig fand. Genauso wie heutige onlyfans Clips. Weniger Content fürs Geld kann man ja kaum machen... 

Naja geleakt würde ich es mir anschauen, aber ich erwarte da nicht wirklich viel...


----------



## Spritdealer (20 Okt. 2022)

Ich glaube kaum dass sie ihr Profil gelöscht hat. Der Prüdheitswahn der Amerikaner hat halt wieder zugeschlagen. Jemanden wegballern ist ok, aber wehe man sieht Haut. Britney hat ne neue Tour angekündigt? Nacktbilder oder gar Porno? Höchstens in den Träumen der männlichen Fans


----------



## Death Row (21 Okt. 2022)

Der Jugendliche in mir hätte sich das vor 20 Jahren gewünscht. Ein Teil von mir wünscht es sich auch heute noch.


----------



## bond987 (22 Okt. 2022)

Ich glaube und hoffe nicht, dass sie das tut. Ein bisschen beschleicht mich das Gefühl, dass sie gerade verzweifelt um Anerkennung buhlt. Ich hoffe, sie stürzt nicht wieder ab  Wobei ich nicht abstreiten kann, dass ich mich vor 20 Jahren sehr über solch ein Video von ihr gefreut hätte


----------



## bodywatch (24 Okt. 2022)

Das sieht für mich alles nach purer Verzweiflung aus ... entweder sie hat keine Berater mehr, oder die die sie hat machen einen ganz schlechten Job.
Oder eben sie hat so viel Dollars aufm Konto, dass ihr alles egal ist und sie nur noch entsprechenden Menschen eins auswischen will.

Egal wie ... alles Mist. Out of space, wie Ronaldo.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (24 Okt. 2022)

Das kenne ich auch kaum poste ich mal paar Nacktfotos von den Admins von hier da sperren die mich ...


----------



## dante_23 (24 Okt. 2022)

bin da auch bissl im zwiespalt.... einerseits würde ich britney gern komplett nackt sehen wollen, entweder im dt. playboy, oder onlyfans (ähnlich einer denise richards), anderseits wirkt das alles recht verzweifelt. ihre musikalische zeit scheint vorbei, und nun versucht sie sich damit im biz zu halten. was ihr durchaus gelingt.
solange es keine pornos etc. sind, kann ich mir eine britney spears bei onlyfans vorstellen


----------



## SELENATOR (24 Okt. 2022)

*BRITNEY IST SOOO MEGAHEISSSSSS !!! Darauf haben doch alle gewartet ... also hört auf zu meckern ...*


----------



## Brian (30 Okt. 2022)

Ich mag Britney aber mit solchen Aktionen tut sie sich keinen Gefallen nach all den Problemen der letzten Jahre.Was müssen ihre Kinder über ihre Mama denken die schon so auf Distanz zu ihr gehn und sich vieleicht auch schämen.


----------



## KimFisher66 (5 Nov. 2022)

BRITNEY IST SOOO MEGAHEISSSSSS ! ich hoffe sie macht es !!!


----------



## krauschris (24 Nov. 2022)

Also ich bin ehrlich: Sollte sie nen sauberen Hardcore-Porno drehen, würde ich mir den Streifen auf jedenfall reinfahren. Sie buhlt natürlich um Aufmerksamkeit. Und meine hätte Sie damit für ca. 20 Minuten ;-)


----------



## LovaKova (30 Dez. 2022)

sie ist doch einfach super geil!


----------

